# Driving Sneakers



## maggiemae (Jun 2, 2012)

Has anyone used the Leather Sneakers from Ozark Mini tack for driving? If so how did they do - did they stay on, did they rub, and did the bottoms last? I can't tell if they are for driving or just the occassional nursing home visit.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 2, 2012)

I've started using Build-A-Bear sneakers. They aren't perfect, but at $8 a pop they beat anything else all to heck!

Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 3, 2012)

I use the Build a Bear sneakers a lot on our gravel road, and just took an old pair, and made them better. I cut the eyelets off, added velcro and elastic, and they worked a treat!!! When I get a new pair, i will modify them and post a picture. so much easier than the laces, and less constricting because of the elastic.


----------



## Barnmother (Jun 3, 2012)

You guys use the "high top" sneakers is that correct?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, the canvas high-tops. Susan, I want pictures ASAP!

Leia


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 4, 2012)

The build a bear sneakers are too small - I've tried them. She has a three inch wide hoof. Has anyone heard wether or not the renegades ever came thru with a smaller boot? Has anyone ever tried the sabre sneakers from mini tack? They have a size in three inch.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 5, 2012)

maggiemae said:


> The build a bear sneakers are too small - I've tried them. She has a three inch wide hoof. Has anyone heard wether or not the renegades ever came thru with a smaller boot?


I doubt they have as I haven't been able to get a mold of my horses' hooves yet for him! I had to wait until it was warm enough to clip off their massive feathers and I just did that last week. There will be a long production process after that unfortunately so it'll probably be awhile.

My boys both fit the Build-A-Bear sneakers although just barely, so they probably won't be a whole lot bigger than that although I'll ask him to either make two sizes or err on the side of larger as you can create shims to make them fit smaller hooves but are out of luck the other way around.

Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 5, 2012)

Get to it Leia...LOL! I am just too-too anxious to order my sets of Renegades, one in black for "regular" stuff, and my bright orange ones for trail and marathon.


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 5, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Chimacum tack hoof boots? I'm thinking of buying either the sneakers from Oazrk mini tack or the boots from chimacum.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 6, 2012)

Sue_C. said:


> Get to it Leia...LOL! I am just too-too anxious to order my sets of Renegades, one in black for "regular" stuff, and my bright orange ones for trail and marathon.


Ha! See I'm the opposite- I'm tempted to buy fun colored boots for the everyday but I want basic black studded ones for the marathons at least for Kody. I'm tempted to add black-and-flames duct tape for decoration though! LOL



maggiemae said:


> Has anyone tried the Chimacum tack hoof boots? I'm thinking of buying either the sneakers from Oazrk mini tack or the boots from chimacum.


Sorry hon, I haven't tried the Ozark ones. Janie sent me a trial pair of her boots a couple years ago but they were too small for Kody (I didn't have Turbo at the time) and last I'd heard the guy who was making the molded rubber bottoms had skipped out on her and she couldn't get them anymore. They were a nice design though so if she's selling them, they might be worth trying.

Leia


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a pair of the Chimacum boots, but they have that big metal "buckle" right at the heel, so I never really got into using them for fear of bruising the heel. I did ne-mail my concerns to Janie, (sp?) and she said they would consider changing the design so as to put that buckle on the front...but I too, had been told they weren't making them any longer. If they are, and the design HAS changed...I am interested...though this mare's feet are too small for the ones I have, perhaps they can make a smaller size as well.

I have a set of Hoofwings as well, but am finding them difficult to put on, as I have trouble with my right hand not working properly due to a neck injury...so I am going to try finding an old "boot-hook", and see if that helps at all. Hmmm, a lightbulb just lit...I think a crochet hook would work...LOL!


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes, she is still making them. She said sells them in three different sizes. I asked her if she would move the buckle to the front and she said that they had tested and retested the design the way that it is and haven't had anyone tell them that the metal thing on the back causes bruising. She insists that there are no buckles on the back. I think she called it a metal ring for the velco closure. Have you actually used them at all to see if they bruise? Is there anyway to pad the back of the heel under the ring? I was more concerned with the front toe breakover due to the fact that it looks like they are so flat with a ridge at the seam line on the front that it might hinder the breakover - what do you think?

Have you looked at the sneakers? They are a little expensive but they look like they would be comfortable.


----------



## DrivinTime (Jun 6, 2012)

I have a pair of the leather sneakers from Ozark Mountain. They are well-made and fairly easy to put on, and seem to be comfortable, although my gelding does give me the hairy eyeball when I put them on because he "doesn't want to look like a dork" (where do they get these ideas??)... I bought them for some very gravelly back roads we occasionally drive on.

We haven't used them a lot because the size I bought (medium, I think) is a bit big for my 36" beast, and when he trots he sometimes steps on the back of the sneakers with his back feet. (He doesn't interfere normally.) I'm planning to buy the next smaller size; you want them pretty snug. His feet are 2 1/2 inches wide, I think. I had tried the Build-a-Bear sneakers but they were too small for him.

He did break the rawhide lace on one boot when he stepped on it - the boot came off but he was fine, and so was the boot. I replaced the rawhide with regular sneaker laces, and they work fine and hold up better. I was a bit worried that the leather bottom would wear out, but they've held up well and seem to provide decent traction on pavement.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jun 6, 2012)

Good feedback, guys! Keep it coming. I hadn't even thought about the breakover issue but I suppose that's quite a valid concern.



DrivinTime said:


> His feet are 2 1/2 inches wide, I think. I had tried the Build-a-Bear sneakers but they were too small for him.


My 33.5" geldings both have 2.75"x2.75" wide feet, and they fit the Build-A-Bear sneakers although just barely. Are you sure of those measurements?






Leia


----------



## Jules (Jun 7, 2012)

Reading with interest. My pony has pretty tough feet (regular road-user) but there really is a limit to that, so boots would be great for really rocky roads or long road-work.

Build-a-bear won't work, too small.

He would nearly fit the easyboot epics smallest size, but I used EB's on a big horse years ago and hated them, they were hard to get on and came off easily- although the addition of gaiters may have improved that.





Hoof-wings were looking like the 'ultimate' for me, but it sounds like they may not be the solve-all solution I imagined them to be, plus, $300 ish dollars after shipping for just two boots is a little scary.





I have been looking at the boots on Janie's site and the price just can't be beaten. I would love to hear someones feedback on using them though as the 'heel bruising' concern has been voiced here, so would be great if someone wanted to dispel that for me as $112 for a full set of four is pretty darn attractive


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 7, 2012)

As already mentioned my concerns with Janie's is the breakover on the toe and someone else mentioned possible heel bruising. I also would like to hear more from someone who has used them more to find out if that buckle would cause any problems.

DrivinTim - My mare is 35" and her hooves are 3" wide and the build a bear boots don't fit. I think the build a bear boots fit up to a 2.75" inch hoof are you sure your meas are accurate? The reason I ask is because I was thinking of ordering a pair of the sneakers and needed to know what size to order.


----------



## DrivinTime (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi again - Leia, you're right, I was wrong on the hoof measurements. Risha's feet are 2 3/4 inches wide by about 3 1/2 inches long. Which makes sense, as I recall the Build-a-Bear shoes could aaaalmost squeak onto his feet, but it was really a struggle.

The driving sneakers I have are 4 1/2 inches wide by 5 1/4 inches long, outside measurement. Looks like they're a little over 3 inches wide by 4 inches long, inside measurement. Of course I can't find my receipt to verify what size I bought, but looking at the sizing on the Ozark Mtn. website I'm pretty sure I ordered mediums.

Hope this helps!


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 8, 2012)

That does help a lot - looks like I need to buy a pair of mediums. My girls hooves are 3 in wide.


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 8, 2012)

BTW - I called to order a pair of the mediums from Chimacum tack last Friday and they didn't ship so I called and asked her about them (she is great to work with) but she said she was out of the medium size and that she had placed an order but hadn't gotten them yet This is Friday and they still aren't in. When I get them I'll post on here and let the forum know how they work out. She said she is also having a "shetland size" made. i have a 43" shetland driving gelding also. So, if they work for my mare I'll order the larger size as well. I think I may go ahead and buy the Ozark Mtn ones for my mare to see which ones work best.


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 8, 2012)

Drivintime I sent you a pm.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 8, 2012)

Can any one post links to the boots that you are looking at? Are they the barrier boots? or the sneakers?


----------



## DrivinTime (Jun 8, 2012)

Here you go: http://minitack.com/sabre.htm


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 8, 2012)

I purchased the davis barrier boot for my shetland today from Ozark. So, I'll be trying out the davis barrier boot and I'll get back with the forum on how they work out. The other reason for ordering Davis vs Sabre sneaker is that Ozark Mtn told me that the sneakers would not hold up under heavy driving times or conditions. The bottoms are made of leather. She said they would hold up for a while - maybe 3-6months but depending on the terrain and length of driving time and gait they are used it could be shorter. My mini mare is lighter weight, I usually only drive her a few miles at a time at a walk and not always over rocky roads so I think they will hold up for her long enough to warrant the price - but not the shetland. I drive him at all gaits, about 5 days a week, over pretty rough terrain and I' looking at doing some CDE's this fall with him. So, to sum up, I have a pair of Chimacum tack boots ordered for my mare but they haven't come in yet and if they aren't in by next Friday I'll cx that order, If they come in I'll try them (they have a rubber bottom and I was told they would hold up to heavy driving conditions) and get back to the forum on how they do for me. I am also looking at buying the sneakers from ozark for my mare.

PS Ozark did tell me that the sneakers could be re-soled if they wore out.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info and link! I can't wait to hear how the barrier boots work out. Those I can get right from the local tack store. They will order them in for me.


----------



## Jules (Jun 8, 2012)

maggiemae said:


> , If they come in I'll try them (they have a rubber bottom and I was told they would hold up to heavy driving conditions) and get back to the forum on how they do for me.


I will be stalking this thread then. It would be all a little to wonderful (and affordable!) if the Chimacum Comfyfit boots do the job.


----------



## susanne (Jun 8, 2012)

In case anyone is interested, there are companies making large mini/small pony boots. Here is a chart of companies and boot sizes:

Boa Boots

Size 00 3-1/2" - 3-7/8"W x 4 - 4-3/8"L

Size 0	3-7/8" - 4-1/4"W x 4-3/8" - 4-5/8"L

Cavallo Simple Boots

Size 0 4" - 4-1/4" L (no width given)

Davis Barrier Boots

Size 0000 3-1/4"W x 3-1/2"L

Size 000 3-3/4"W x 4"L

Easyboots (Not all sizes available in all styles)

Pony 3-3/16" - 3-3/8"W x 3-3/8" - 3-5/8"L

000 3-3/8" - 3-13/16"W x 3-5/8" - 4-3/16"L

00 3-13/16" - 4-3/8" W x 4-3/16" - 4 -5/8"L

Hoof Wings

3"W x 3-1/2"L 

on up by 1/2" sizes

(They are supposed to have sizes down to 2 inches available soon.) 

Horse-Mocs

custom made from hoof tracings

Marquis boots

Size 0 3-3/4"- 4-5/16"W (no lengths given)

Old Macs G2

Size 0 3-15/16" - 4-1/8"W x 4-1/8" - 4-5/16"

Swiss boots

Size 00 3-3/8" - 4"W x 4"L

I have no further information on these companies -- you'll have to check their sites to see if you like the style and/or the company.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 10, 2012)

Well I was doing some online looking and to buy 4 easyboot epics size pony and 2 sized 000, it will run me $488 before tax and shipping from. Can any one buy them cheaper? I have one set of 000 now so will only need the other 2 fronts and 4 backs. I'm hoping my local tack store can get them cheaper. I know when I was down in Colorado last year there were feed stores with loads of them on the shelves for way less money.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 10, 2012)

I tried the Davis Barrier boots, and though they fit my large gelding nicely...as soon as he started trotting they flew half off...didn't try them again after that...would use them as a protective boot in the pasture or stall, or perhaps as a soaking boot...but have to say they didn't impress me much.


----------



## Jules (Jun 10, 2012)

thanks for the list susanne, very extensive.

I am going to buy a set of the Chimacum Comfyfit leather road boots with rubber lining within the next few weeks, will post when I have given them a good try. They are the only ones I am willing to give a try to at this point as the other brands are just too $ (especially with post) to randomly try.


----------



## susanne (Jun 11, 2012)

Aren't barrier boots primarily intended for temporary use when a shoe is lost? The wording on some sites is confusing regarding this.

happy appy, you might look at the Hoof Boot Swap page. You never know what you will find, but it's worth looking. Scroll to the bottom of the page.

http://www.naturalhorsetrim.com/boot_swap.htm

You could also post a wanted ad on L'il Beginnings sales board.

Oftentimes with hoof boots, people get the wrong size or just don't like them and decide to resell nearly new boots at a good price. Just be certain to have your horse's exact hoof measurements and know the correct size for the particular brand.


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 11, 2012)

Happy Appy - are the easy boot epics hard to get on and off?

Sue C - thanks for the info on the davis barrier boots.

After talking with a friend over the weekend I've decided to try one of the easy boot styles- but I've still ordered the chimacum tack boots - just don't have them yet, and I've also ordered the davis barrier boots but may return them.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 11, 2012)

maggiemae said:


> Happy Appy - are the easy boot epics hard to get on and off?
> 
> Sue C - thanks for the info on the davis barrier boots.
> 
> After talking with a friend over the weekend I've decided to try one of the easy boot styles- but I've still ordered the chimacum tack boots - just don't have them yet, and I've also ordered the davis barrier boots but may return them.



I have no trouble getting them on or off. I just the little piece of ribbon through the ban on the inside of the boot to pull them on. They stay great. I also put on the covers for the metal sides so that they don't cut into the hoof wall. I like them because we have a lot of gravel in my area and I need something that has a hard sole to protect their feet.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 11, 2012)

susanne said:


> Aren't barrier boots primarily intended for temporary use when a shoe is lost? The wording on some sites is confusing regarding this.
> 
> happy appy, you might look at the Hoof Boot Swap page. You never know what you will find, but it's worth looking. Scroll to the bottom of the page.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the idea about the swap page! Never thought of that.


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 11, 2012)

Do your epic easy boots have the gaiters on the back and do they rub? I just followed the link to the boot swap page and they don't have any in the real small sizes.


----------



## happy appy (Jun 11, 2012)

I only wear them during driving or riding and they don't rub. I use a feminine pad to fill up and space that might be extra in the boot and they never move.

Forgot to add Yes they have the gaiters.


----------



## susanne (Jun 11, 2012)

Something I've read...(collecting info for when I finally get a pair...)

Duct tape is supposed to help fit a hoof boot that technically fits but still isn't tight enough. There are a number of YouTube videos from the various manufacturers demonstrating hoof boot usage.


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 12, 2012)

Happy Appy - do you put the pad in the toe or around the heel, the sides?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 12, 2012)

I fill in around the front. from toe to coronary band.


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 14, 2012)

UPDATE: The davis barrier boot will stay on at a walk but not at a trot. So, the next boot I'll be trying is the Sneakers. I'll update as soon as I've tried them.


----------



## Jules (Jun 14, 2012)

maggiemae said:


> UPDATE: The davis barrier boot will stay on at a walk but not at a trot. So, the next boot I'll be trying is the Sneakers. I'll update as soon as I've tried them.


look forward to hearing about them.

I have now ordered the Chimacum comfyfit boots and will give a solid roadtest and review when they arrive too.


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 15, 2012)

I have an order for the medium size and she told me they were out of stock. Did you order the medium - maybe I need to touch base with her again.


----------



## Jules (Jun 15, 2012)

Yep, ordered the B size. janie said there will be a slight hold up due to the rubber being out of stock, but they should still be ready to ship with some other harness stuff I have ordered from her.


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 15, 2012)

I've had mine on order for at least two weeks now. Maybe longer (I've lost track). Maybe I should check back with her then.


----------



## Jules (Jun 15, 2012)

I just ordered mine in the last couple of days, just rechecked my invoice from Chimacum and the rubber is expected in at the start of this coming week. Yay!

Btw how brilliant is Janie- I think she is the greatest


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, she is great to work with - very nice lady.


----------



## maggiemae (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay, the Ozark boots came and I tried them on my mare. I let her walk around in them. She walks like she is using snow shoes. I assume that is due to a- she isn't use to them and needs more time or b - they are too base wide like snow shoes and its effecting her stride. The base is hard and inflexibe and she doesn't put her heel down first and then roll over the toe instead she tries to put her hoof down flat. They didn't rub and they stayed on at a walk. I think they would be fine for a long leisurely walking drive over hard ground but not sure that I'd want her trotting or cantering for any distance in them. If the sneakers that I bought don't work - these would do - but if I were working on flexing, bending, and trotting work I would not use them. But for a simple walking fairly straight trail drive I think they would be better than sole bruising. I guess what I'm saying is the base comes out too far out around the hoof wall and comprimises her natural movement, for short non stressful periods of time it might be okay - but not for long lengths of time. I am putting a maxi pad with a sticky back on the inside between her heel and the velco strap. I stuck the stickiy part of the pad on the strap and the soft part facing her heel. She didn't rub or bruise.


----------



## susanne (Jun 22, 2012)

I can only imagine that the boots would feel strange and interfere with her stride in the beginning -- as anything on her feet might do. I would also think she would get used to them with time. Can you turn her out in a corral so she can adjust to them?


----------



## happy appy (Jun 22, 2012)

Which Ozark boots are these that you are trying?


----------



## maggiemae (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone is still following this thread but just wanted to update. The Chimacum tack boots did okay but my mare wouldn't trot correctly in them. She did get to the point where she would walk okay but not trotting and the last time I did get her to trot one of them came off and I couldn't find it. They didn't bruise or rub, but I had to put a pad behind her heel which I think is why one came off. Over all - I think if I had it to do over I'd try a thinner pad to see if it will stay on and if she wouldl get used to trotting in them. I worked her in them for a total of about three hours and the pad was rubbed/worn quite a bit. Without the pad I believe her heels would have been hurt. They fit her perfectly and were easy to get on. I did try putting a pair of thin socks on her before the boots but the socks got wet with the dew on the grass and then it really did rub her.

With the Ozark Mtn Sneakers - the size I bought wouldn't fit her so I tried them on my shetland and so far I have driven him in them about 5 hours. They stay on really well. One came untied but didn't come off. They fit great and are easy to get on and off. Both horses move nicely in them. My mini B actually wears a size for Mini A and my shetland wears the B sized sneakers. They didn't rub him and he seems comfortable in them but I do believe the soles will wear down pretty quick. I ordered a new pair and they came with a different tread and the sole seemed thicker - maybe they will last better. I sprayed Rhino Bed repair on the bottoms but he walked it off within about two hours of walking road work. I also tried a very thick red duct tape on the bottoms and that also lasted about 2 hours of work. I think they would do exactly as the Ozark Mtn sales person told me - they will last about three months. I asked her to see if she could get them re-soled for me and she is checking into it. I've also bought a auto floor mat that is soft, flexible, and thin that I'm thinking of cutting a bottom out and using epoxy to glue to the bottom. The easycare boots would probably be best but I've heard from several people that they are difficult to get on and off and I don't think I have the patience and back to put eight of them on and off 4-5 days a week.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 10, 2012)

Well I have been using the easy boots. I have 2 pairs of the ones listed on the easyboot website as "pony" which are listed on the Ozark site as "mini" and one pair of the "000" size which is listed as "pony" on the Ozark site again. The smaller sized ones fit well but tight to get on. They never moved and didn't rub. They might be a little easier to get on once they get their trim next week. The next size up was easier to get on and didn't come off but they did move around a bit. The horses moved out find once they walked around for a couple of minutes. They were able to trot without issue too!


----------



## maggiemae (Jul 10, 2012)

What size are your horses hooves? I have a shetland that looks like he would fit in the pony size but my mini mare didn't look like she would fit in the smallest on the easy boot web site. When the boots moved around did they rub, or cause any problems with thier gait? Do you put them on all four hooves? If you had to choose - would you rather they be a little loose but easier to get on - or tighter, more difficult to get on but not moving? My back is very bad and to struggle with putting eight boots on each day would be a nightmare.

PS if you have previously listed your horses hoof size in a previous post - I apologize.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 10, 2012)

I only put them on the fronts to drive with so far but I had them on the backs in cross ties to see if they fit. The larger boots didn't rub them but I made sure I got the ones with the gaiters on them. For easy of putting on you could go with the large ones and use a pad in the front at the toe area to take up space. I have done that with large horses before without an issue. When I measured the hooves, they fell in the higher half of the sizing chart for the small ones. I don't remember exactly. I also measured right after a trim so once they grew out a little they fit a little tighter.


----------



## maggiemae (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder how Jules test drive of the Chimacum Comfyfit boots has gone? As I mentioned earlier, my mare didn't move right in them, but I believe they would be okay on a walking, flat road, drive. For me, when I tried them thru brush, mud, and tall grass that was wet, they came off and/or rubbed.


----------



## susanne (Jul 10, 2012)

maggiemae,

See if you can find Shoe Goo -- it is specifically designed for the soles of running shoes. Having lived for several years in Tracktown, USA (aka Eugene, Oregon), I know many distance runners who swear by this stuff. It does wear off -- it's meant to -- but it prevents the expensive shoe from being worn down. It also gives added traction. I know for runners it lasts a lot longer than two hours, so perhaps it would give you longer lasting results.


----------



## maggiemae (Jul 10, 2012)

I found shoe goo do they just spread a thin layer over the bottom of the shoe and let it dry?


----------



## Jules (Jul 10, 2012)

maggiemae said:


> I wonder how Jules test drive of the Chimacum Comfyfit boots has gone?


Haven't got mine yet, but hearing that you did means mine must be on the way, yay! When did yours arrive? I live in Australia so postage takes about 2 weeks.

I have been struggling with hoof thrush these past weeks. He has the smelliest hooves when I got him as an unhandled colt at the start of the year, so it took a little while before I could pick his feet out regularly. I then got on top of the thrush right away, but it is back just as bad as it first was. He is not lame or showing any visible gait problems from it, however he has also had two weeks off work as my young children have been sick. I have never had a horse with this issue before and wonder if it will be an on-going problem for him. I pick them out 2x a day, cleanse with an antibacterial agent as neccessary etc etc.


----------



## susanne (Jul 11, 2012)

maggiemae said:


> I found shoe goo do they just spread a thin layer over the bottom of the shoe and let it dry?


Yes, basically. Be sure to follow the instructions on the tube. Some use their fingers, but I'd want to use an applicator or spatula to avoid getting it on my hands. Squirt it from the tube, spread it, and after it has firmed up a bit you can take a knife and cut lines for traction.


----------



## Jules (Jul 17, 2012)

JOY! I got horsey mail today. I am due to get horsey mail tomorrow too, a teeny pony pad for my little ones to ride in...but that is another topic altogether.

Okay, back to the Comfyfit boots from Chimacum. They came today! Along with other fabbo items from Chimacum that I 'needed'





I worked from 4am this morning so when I got home this evening there was daylight still, but I did not feel inclined to go for a drive. so I put the boots on his fronts and went and prepared veggies for dinner. I then went back out to him before starting to cook and ran laps in his paddock. He was cantering and stopping suddenly and wheeling around to keep up with me and the boots didn't even look like moving.

I went back in cooked dinner, ate it, bathed kids and returned outside with a torch to feed pony-child his dinner and remove the boots. They were still on





I am absolutely satisfied they will stay on while driving as our crazy hooning around the paddock is more 'out there' than our driving.

So my impressions:

* *EASY,EASY to put on*

**Fit my horses' front hooves like a glove* ( I got B-size). I didn't put any on the back hooves so can't comment on the fit there. His back hooves are slightly different to his fronts and the anatomy of his hoof is such that the sole and frog are not as likely to sustain impacts from stones and cruddy road surfaces. I intend to drive with front boots on only, but will revise this if I think he will benefit from being fully-booted.

* *Stayed on*

**Were not screaming " I have a clunky, ugly hoof boot on" *They were quite subtle when on due to the close fit and black colour.

I can't see that there would be any rub issues on his heel. I have heard this concern voiced by others, but now that I have the boots here in the flesh, they don't seem any more likely to rub than boots I have used in the past with my big horses (Easyboots and Old Macs).

The buckle is located to the side of the boot and is backed by the leather of the boot. I will obviously have to do some longish drives in them to say that they unequivocally won't rub though as he only had them on for an hour or so today.

I am really happy with taking the plunge and ordering them, having boots will open up so many more trails to me that I have avoided due to the rough gravel in sections.

Will get take some detailed pics and will post on the weekend when I have more time.


----------



## Sue_C. (Jul 17, 2012)

> I can't see that there would be any rub issues on his heel. I have heard this concern voiced by others, but now that I have the boots here in the flesh, they don't seem any more likely to rub than boots I have used in the past with my big horses (Easyboots and Old Macs).The buckle is located to the side of the boot and is backed by the leather of the boot. I will obviously have to do some longish drives in them to say that they unequivocally won't rub though as he only had them on for an hour or so today.


It was I who voiced my concerns to her about the buckle rubbing the heel, and obviously, if the buckle is backed by the leather...they DID make the change I suggested, as the buckle on my boots are not backed by leather, and DO rub the heel. this is great to know...I shall give them another chance and will buy a couple more pair now.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 17, 2012)

Jules can you post a picture of the boots that you are using?


----------



## Jules (Jul 17, 2012)

Ahah, Sue, I had forgotten who had said it. Yes, I can totally see how would happen if the buckle was at the back.



happy appy said:


> Jules can you post a picture of the boots that you are using?


Will do! I will put them on him when I get home from work this afternoon and take some pics on him and off him.I do have to say that his little 'shoes' are lined up outside my front door alongside my childrens shoes...it looks rather cute






Edited to add. Took a billion photos in my usual tourist-let-loose-in-a-koala-park style AND even popped out for a drive in them instead of going to a twilight conference (naughty!). Photos on my DH's phone, will post to this thread once he has sent the pics to me. I have to say that those boots should carry a warning that reads: "Warning: Horse may turn from a lazy slug into a race car" Obviously the gravel worried my guy more than I thought....

back to add: can't seem to add the photos on my photobucket account, it is telling me they cant be converted to inctmp- ummm what? lol Will try again later or can FB them to anyone who is on my friends list


----------



## Jules (Jul 20, 2012)

Hind - his hinds are smaller dimensions than his front hooves


----------



## happy appy (Jul 20, 2012)

How much did these boots cost? What were the sizes? are they custom made?


----------



## susanne (Jul 20, 2012)

Jules, do you have the link for this boot? I didn't see them on the Chimacum site.

Also, where does the upper rough edge of the leather fall on the hoof? Is there any danger of it rubbing on the coronet band? (I know...I just wouldn't be happy if I didn't have something to worry about!)

These look great!


----------



## Jules (Jul 20, 2012)

happy appy said:


> How much did these boots cost? What were the sizes? are they custom made?


The cost is one of the best bits...wait for it....they were $56 a pair! Seriously! You don't know how excited that has made me as an Easyboot here in Australia is $120 FOR A SINGLE BOOT! I still imagine that is a really reasonable price for you guys too.

There are three sizes, I just measured my horses hooves across at the widest point and lengthwise and told Janie from Chimacum and she suggested a size.



susanne said:


> Jules, do you have the link for this boot? I didn't see them on the Chimacum site.
> 
> Also, where does the upper rough edge of the leather fall on the hoof? Is there any danger of it rubbing on the coronet band? (I know...I just wouldn't be happy if I didn't have something to worry about!)
> 
> These look great!


http://www.comfyfitharness.com

You open the link and then scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and they are on the right.

The leather top falls below the coronet band on both fronts and backs, the fronts have more clearance as the fit is best on those hooves size-wise for my guy, but as you can see from the pic, the back boots still sit really nicely. I ran my finger around the top of the boots as I am an over-anxious 'mother' to my pony too, but I think there is little chance of rubbing, indeed the top of the boot is quite unobtrusive and soft which is a far cry from my previous experience of really rigid hoof boots.

I am feeling rather chuffed with my purchase- Can you tell?



lol


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jul 21, 2012)

I will bet I am not alone in waiting to see pictures and find out how the road boots worked out. Thank you so much to all of you for your information!


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2012)

Okay, so I can update that my original set just croaked it. I have used them every drive (except showing- lol) since I got them in July, so can say I am extremely pleased with how long they lasted.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 6, 2012)

I wonder if they would of held up longer with oiling? It might of kept the leather softer.


----------



## TMR (Dec 6, 2012)

I have some questions for you Jules, since you were so nice to give them a try out for all of us. I am looking to use them for CDE's so have certain things they have to be able to go through?

How long were your drives...(20 minutes, hour, etc)? Did you do any canter/gallop work in them? Did you try them through deeper water? What were you driving on..(asphalt, concrete, grass, gravel)? Just curious to how long they held up to what they were being driven on. What wore out on them?

Thanks a bunch for taking your time to do this.

Donna


----------



## Jules (Dec 6, 2012)

running late but here is the quick run down-

they gave out at the point where the upper was stitched to the base. The rubber had worn with all the road driving so then the stitching was getting worn by the road..until it wore through and popped udone. The upper was still intact, as was the base. The uppers was still surprisingly soft for all the hosing, puddles and mud they had seen. Maybe they are that 'wash and wear' stuff that gets used on some sythetic harnesses in the parts where leather is needed??

Lots of road driving, no deeper water, just puddles that were fetlock deep at most. Bush trails, which were gravelly/dusty affairs. I was recording hours but stopped late August at 29 hours use. Sometimes I would drive 2-3 hours, other time 40 minutes. Varying paces. Sometimes not out of a trot, other time blasting up hills. Wheeeeee! lol.

that wasn't so short, I can't help but talk driving.

Will revisit this tomorrow though and see if I can think of anything to add.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 6, 2012)

so the stitching gave out? I wonder what you could use on the stitching to make it last longer?


----------



## susanne (Dec 6, 2012)

I may have read wrong, but my impression was that the rubber soles wore through, thus causing the stitching to contact the road and wear. I should probably re-read.

Would they remain viable if the rubber didn't wear down? Could you put Shoe-Goo on the bottom so that it wore instead of the soles? (That's what runners do to save on expensive running shoes...)


----------



## izmepeggy (Dec 6, 2012)

I wonder if a shoe repair shop could fix them? Your just so full of information Jules..hehe


----------



## TMR (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you for the great answers Jules. Were you using them on just the fronts or all four?


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 7, 2012)

Or you could cut a deeper groove on the stitch line and then restitch?


----------



## Jules (Dec 9, 2012)

I used them on all fours. I wil take a pic of the boots later on to show exactly what happened to cause their demise. Yes, a groove where the stitching is on the sole would absolutely extend the life. The rubber is very thick and really didn't wear down much at all, it was just the tiniest fraction that wore down, allowing the stitching to come in contact with the rocky trails and roads and then wear through. Other than the stitching coming undone, the components of the boots are still in great condition and showed no signs of failing anytime soon.


----------



## Jules (Dec 13, 2012)

They are dirty from a drive, but as you can see, other than the stitching, the components are still intact


----------

